# Skylights



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

My current yard barn is too small (10 X 12) so I'm thinking of building a new one. I thought on the new one I'd put in a couple skylights with screens. Anybody got them in their barns & how do you like 'em?


----------



## OhioTC18 (Sep 17, 2003)

I've seen a few that had metal siding except for the top 3-4 feet. There they put clear or light colored panels all the way around for some interior light.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Never seen them, but was thinking of putting fixed ones in my shed I built. Never thought of ones that open. Good idea, get light, AND some air. In my shed the light ended up not being a problem. With three windows, a 6' door, and the inside painted white, you can see. If it's to dark to see, it is so dark outside that sky lights would not help anyways.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Skylights.. neat idea. Not sure if they are available with screens, never looked. I guess you could modify it to accept one if they don't make them. Would the screen part be important since the door's may be open when you are in there? Many sheds have ridge vents and side vents and a door, I would think you would get airflow with that.


----------

